# Anyone add the D-Fly unit to their 2014-2015 S3?



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

I purchased a 2015 S3 with Di2. I was unable to pair the shimano d-fly to my Garmin edge 510 so I took it to a shop. Basically the shimano rep said it cannot be done because I have the older generation junction box. 

Does anyone know if 2015s come with the older junction box or newer? I will have to pay close to $200 for the newer junction box and two e-wires to make it work.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

2015s for sure come with 11 speed systems and the newer junction boxes.

Keep in mind you will need 3 new wires. Probably two 350mm ones for the shifters and one for the downtube, depending on the size of the bike. I use a 900mm I think for the junction to junction one. Unless of course your currect junction to junction wire was way too long and can reach up to the stem junction no problem.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the response. Do you have any idea why I got the old style? I will have to ask the shop to try to remedy this instead of me paying out of pocket. WheN you described what you did, did you do it on a 2014 S3? 2014s have the older style?


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I have two bikes with older junctions and I just installed the d-fly last week on both of them. I did have to update the firmware. They paired fine afterwords.

Is this something particularly specific to the s3?


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Johnny. I don't think its S3 specific. Just the shop I brought it to said their shimano rep said the older style won't work with the D fly. .. so you have the older one that looks like this right?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EJ...nction+box&dpPl=1&dpID=41xKXpRjq8L&ref=plSrch

And not the newer one like below
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009F...2+junction&dpPl=1&dpID=31sKriktSkL&ref=plSrch

Is it paired to a garmin edge 510 /810 /1000?


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Yep, like the one on the first link. 

I connected it, then did a firmware update, good to go...


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Paired to Magellan cyclo 505, but I have some riding buds with same set up, paired to edge 810 and 1000


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, wait, sorry, I may have misread your placing of the d-fly, I have at the seat stay area. Maybe that is why you do need that extra connector on the junction for it. Is that what you are trying to do? To connect it at the junction box?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

So what I said aside, I would listen to these guys as I didn't even consider that part.

The D-fly has two ports. You just unplug your rear derailleur and plug that wire into one port, then just plug the little extra wire into both the second port and into the rear derailleur.

You're fine, you don't need to listen to the bike shop, listen to the above guys I'm sure they know what they're talking about.

As for the old style junction, those are for ten speed systems. I bet your bike is ten speed. Wait... 2015 bike with that old style junction? No.

Edit: Update both your Garmin firmware and your Di2 firmware on everything. After the update it should work.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I am running 11S with the old junction no problem. 
Coming back to MMs comment above, yes, if you can install it at the RD, that is very simple: just get the 150mm etube cable. (Jenson has them) and it is pretty simple just unplug the etube from RD, connect it to the d-fly, then add the new cable from d-fly to RD. Do a firmware update. Pair d-fly to computer.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok thanks guys. I will go to the shop myself and try to get it to pair. I will update you guys toMorrow.

Johnny. I have it on the chainstay next to the rear derailleur. The shop is telling me I need to buy the new junction box Along with two e-wires since the wires are permanently attached to the old style box which it will be replacing.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, they are talking nonsense.

You need to update your Garmin, do it yourself at home. 

Try to pair it after yourself before going anywhere.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

I updated the Garmin prior to my attempts. I will be thrilled if I don't have to spend another $200. 

I'm curious, did you guys purchase the programmer unit to update the Di2?

How many Di2 items are there to update? Front derailleur, rear derailleur, and D-fly?


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

coresare said:


> Ok thanks guys. I will go to the shop myself and try to get it to pair. I will update you guys toMorrow.
> 
> Johnny. I have it on the chainstay next to the rear derailleur. The shop is telling me I need to buy the new junction box Along with two e-wires since the wires are permanently attached to the old style box which it will be replacing.


Non-sense, go get your bike and run away from these guys.... If you don't have the interphase for firmware upgrade, you may need to buy that, but it is worth getting it. (i.e. SM-PCE1 ). There is another one that you connect to the internal batt, but in my case, I have external batts, so, I use the PCE1.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I do have one of the computer unit things at home. Not the charging thing, I'm still on external batteries, but the other computer unit thing.

The Garmin site says if you have the Garmin and Shimano system all updated you're good to go.

So obviously your problem is with the Shimano system and the shop probably not knowing how to do an update without a new junction box?

Tell them to grab an extra b-junction. The one used for internal stuff with 4 ports. Tell them to plug any sized extra wire into it they have. Now just unplug the rear mech and hook up the extra b-junction box to the rear mech the same way you did the d-fly, splice in the junction box. Then hook the computer unit etube wire to an open port in the b-junction box you just attached. It's a little trick to update the whole system on older units if all ports are taken.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

coresare said:


> I updated the Garmin prior to my attempts. I will be thrilled if I don't have to spend another $200.
> 
> I'm curious, did you guys purchase the programmer unit to update the Di2?
> 
> How many Di2 items are there to update? Front derailleur, rear derailleur, and D-fly?


It depends on your set up. Usually it updates the battery. But, in one of my bikes, it updated battery, both shifters as well. Why the shifters, I have no idea. 
One of the steps that the e-tube software performs during the process is that of "recognition" of the components you tell the system are present on the bike. I think that this step is sort of a hand-shake that connects them to work together. ( Or in the case of mixing of 11S and 10S derailleur components, it will actually inactivate them, I believe Shimano should not be able to do this, but that is another conversation altogether)


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

When I got to the shop they had the 5 port newer junction A box on the front so I asked them to put my old one back on and I took the bike home.

Started it up and it started working! Thanks everyone for the support. Appreciate it!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

haha well played.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

great outcome. Cheers


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

It's crazy how their own rep doesn't know what units are compatible. The shimano tech support guy I talked on the phone before i went to the shop did say they were compatible though.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Just a little bit of information. The Shimano D-Fly unit actually fits into the hole in the bottom bracket area of the Cervelo S3. I did clip off the hooks for the mounting band along with two small pegs that help align the rubber mounting pad for it to fit though. 

So the D-Fly is plugged into the junction B box and now rests inside the down tube where it meets the bottom bracket. wireless transmission works fine! Stoked I was able to hide this unit inside the frame.. now to eventually see if the seat tube has enough room for the internal battery.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

coresare said:


> Just a little bit of information. The Shimano D-Fly unit actually fits into the hole in the bottom bracket area of the Cervelo S3. I did clip off the hooks for the mounting band along with two small pegs that help align the rubber mounting pad for it to fit though.
> 
> So the D-Fly is plugged into the junction B box and now rests inside the down tube where it meets the bottom bracket. wireless transmission works fine! Stoked I was able to hide this unit inside the frame.. now to eventually see if the seat tube has enough room for the internal battery.


So where will you now hide the erythropoietin?

I like the fact that it reports on the charge state of the battery, but I am wondering how much faster it drains the battery?


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Unfortunately I did not own the bike very long before installing the D-Fly to be able to tell you how much more of a drain it is. I have read other posts saying it was a noticeable decrease in battery life. I still would rather have the unit though.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out if I can't possibly live life without this. (I do not currently own any form of garmin or cycle computer, so I would have to get both). Does it do anything other than tell you what gear you are in?


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Depending on the computer you are using it with, it may have other functions: displaying the Di2 battery level, or alarm sound if you are using big-big or small-small gear combination. Also, some software can analyze your gear usage, taking the file from your computer, i.e., di2stats.com


----------

